# So I herd you liek mudkipz - Fan Club



## Mumzy (Nov 16, 2012)

Mudkip Fan Club



Ok, so I've wanted to get to talk to more people in the cave. So I made this club... This is more of a socal group really. Uuuum... there will be more here soon.







*Members*

Me
Harvest Ty


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 17, 2012)

I hath heardth that this was a establishment for thosith whom liketh kips of thee mud. Moi shallth join and be united in ye pact of thy kips of thee mud.


----------



## Mumzy (Nov 18, 2012)

Harvest Ty said:


> I hath heardth that this was a establishment for thosith whom liketh kips of thee mud. Moi shallth join and be united in ye pact of thy kips of thee mud.


YAAAY!! My first my member! Jeez your good at talking like that, do you play dungeons and dragons or something?? 0_o

From thy onward members whom liekth kips of thee mud shelt speak as a 15th century knight! And its a official rule >3<


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 19, 2012)

Thy rule eth difficult to followeth. But I shallth obeyith ye rules.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 21, 2012)

That meme is always fun for sheer lulz xD I'm gladly joining this~
<3


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 22, 2012)

Thy shall joineth this fanclub foreth kips of thee mud. :D


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 22, 2012)

I herd u liek un-birthdaiz az well az mudkipz 8D XD


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 22, 2012)

why yes I am Quite fondeth of thee un-birthday.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 22, 2012)

DragonHeart said:


> why yes I am Quite fondeth of thee un-birthday.


*give's you an un-birthday cake with Mudkip shaped candles*
:D

*A VERY VERY UNBIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUU! XD!*

i soo need to make an alice in wonderland club here sometime XD


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 22, 2012)

Why thanketh you
*trys to blow out the candles but realizes she is a dragon last second and melts them.
Oh well *eats cake anyway*


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 22, 2012)

Well hmmm *gives Jirachu a pokeball with jirachi in it*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 22, 2012)

^ That works. :3 I gess u herd I liek Jeerahcheez, huhz? x3;

thnx x3 and yep it's my favorite legendary *cuddles* Thnk u again^-^


----------



## Harvest Ty (Dec 25, 2012)

Thyself must apologizeth for Thy absence.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

tisk tisk you shouldeth be ashamed.... justeth joking


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 29, 2012)

U herd I liek hawt rikooz.

PS; u herd right :U


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

I heardeth that thou liketh what?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 17, 2013)

DragonHeart said:


> I heardeth that thou liketh what?


Hawt Rikoos? X3;

I liek this club a lot. I herd it's my favreet XD; :sunglasses: Or you herd.

:sunglasses:

U herd right...=P XD;


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 17, 2013)

Thy Is'eth confused


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2013)

DragonHeart said:


> Thy Is'eth confused


I HERD THEY LIEK U 2 D8

Hello there my friend :) The whole point to this club is.. confusion..... XD :sunglasses:






Gawd I liek dat trollololololololkip P:

*MUDCALIBUR! MUDCALLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIBURRRR... @.@; XD*


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 24, 2013)

O_O Thy mind has'eth  been blown


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 25, 2013)

DragonHeart said:


> O_O Thy mind has'eth  been blown








8D


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 25, 2013)

OHMERGURD!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 25, 2013)

DragonHeart said:


> OHMERGURD!


U'll liek being a mudkip~
:sunglasses:


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes'eth thy would!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 25, 2013)

DragonHeart said:


> Yes'eth thy would!








Welcome to da herd~
D8


----------

